# Zeichnerecke



## Soladra (10. Januar 2012)

Heyho Buffys

da schon im Brony-Tread einige Bilder gepostet wurden, hab ich gedacht, machen wir hier einfach mal ein Thema auf, 
denn trotz SEHR vielen Photoshop-, Digitalart-, Paint- und Spieldesignthreads gibt, gibt es einfach keinen Thread,
wo man einfach nur Hobbygekrackel Posten kann und zu den Bildern von anderen seinen Senf ablassen kann.
So muss auch nicht für jedes Bild n Neues Thema eröffnet werden.
KONSTRUKTIVE KRITIK (ja, sowas gibts) ist immer gerne gesehn und gehört, Flamer werden erbarmungslos reportet. 

Also, ich beginne mal mit 2 kleineren Bildern, hab noch n paar in Hinterhand, will aber erstmal kucken, ob das hier was wird.

Erstens:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zweites :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Januar 2012)

Das erste Bild fehlt. Beim zweiten Bild könntest du mal den Radiergummi zur Hand nehmen und ein paar Linien weg machen. ^^


----------



## Soladra (11. Januar 2012)

gefixt und de kreis is in echt etwa n drittel so groß da isses schwierig


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Januar 2012)

Die Feder sieht gut aus.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2012)

jupp, die Feder gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## LeWhopper (19. Januar 2012)

Mit und ohne Talent? Dann mal rein hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die die das Tutorial interessiert: Tutorial


----------



## iShock (17. Februar 2012)

http://imageshack.us...ackstargif.gif/

so mir war heute mal langweilig und da hab ich den hier gemalt (na wer erkennt ihn  ?)

ist aber nicht aus dem Kopf entstanden sondern ist abgemalt vom Bildschirm


und irgendwie kann ich im Buffed forum weder jpg, png, bmp oder gif bilder posten wieso auch immer -.- deswegen habts nur nen link


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2012)

Black Star ^^

Sieht aber komisch aus mit so nem ernsten Blick.

Was ist das eigentlich für ein gelbes Ding? Ne Art Giraffe ohne Flecken?


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2012)

so jetzt war Soul dran  - diesmal probiert ihn mit Paint abzumalen 


http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg526/scaled.php?server=526&filename=soulcolourjpg.jpg&res=medium




btw weiß einer wieso ich überhaupt keine Bilder posten mehr kann das nervt langsam richtig -_-


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2012)

Soul sieht ja mal richtig Klasse aus!

Keine Ahnung warum das bei dir nicht klappt. Wie postest du normalerweise Bilder? Vielleicht sieht man ja dann, wo der Fehler steckt.


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2012)

normalerweise rechtsklick auf das bild - bildadresse kopieren und dann hier im buffed forum bild einfügen :s

und danke für das kompliment


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub ich weiß, was das Problem ist, unter "Bild einfügen" ist schon http://" voreingefügt, wenn du nun also in die Zeile den Link reinkopierst steht das 2 Mal drin und die Adresse kann nicht mehr übersetzt werden.


----------



## iShock (24. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so - hab das jetzt schon etwas länger rumliegen - weiß aber nich ob ich noch dran weiter zeichnen soll (hab leider etwas zu weit links angefangen)

bin mir auch nicht sicher ob ich den Mund schwarz ausfüllen soll damit die Zähne deutlicher zur Geltung kommen. Man sieht ja oben rechts dass da ne Lücke ist und im Moment stört die mich ein wenig.


Jemand nen Ratschlag ? :s


PS: Das Bild ist leider von etwas schlechter Qualität - war zu faul einzuscannen und habs nur abfotografiert (wie man ja sieht ) die Linien sind auf dem Orginal aber nich so zittrig


----------



## Human Ashes (27. April 2012)

Uhm... dann auch ein wenig von mir... es ist nicht das beste aber uhm... naja... ein kleine Sammlung an bescheidenen Zeichnungen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DeviantArt


----------



## iShock (27. April 2012)

Nice !  - auch wenn ich kein MLP Freund bin - gut gezeichnet 

Vor allem das unter der Laterne mit dem Hut gefällt mir gut


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wizardmon von 2003... Schade das ich ihn auf Millimeterpapier gezeichnet habe.
Kp, ob andere Bilder von mir aus der Zeit noch existieren. Hab in der Schule sehr gerne gezeichnet. ^^

Das kleine Pony was oben Yay ruft gefällt mir am besten. <3


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

hups, bissl groß im upload^^

edit: so, gefixt^^


----------



## Thufeist (28. August 2012)

Ich mag auch mal etwas posten und ja ich weiss, die Nase ist voll verhunzt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vannestra (12. November 2012)

Der Winkel stimmt nicht, oder? Sieht gut aus, aber iwie leicht seltsam, man weiß aber nicht was.. verwirrend, macht mir angst  xD


----------



## stefanru (16. November 2012)

sehr cool thufeist!


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2012)

Uuuuuuh, ich will auch, ich will auch 

Das Gesicht ist dezent verhunzt, aber den Körper hab ich ganz gut auf die Reihe bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da gab's dann irgendwann noch ne Colo dazu, deswegen schattenlos...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier hab ich deeeeeefinitiv zu viele Haare gezeichnet und die auch noch verkackt, aber ansonsten gefällt's mir eigentlich ganz gut...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal schaun, vielleicht die Tage noch was hochladen...


----------



## Tikume (28. November 2012)

War es so gedacht, dass man Bilder sehen sollte?


----------



## Beckenblockade (29. November 2012)

Bin mal so frei und stelle die Bilder hier so rein, dass sie angezeigt werden:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Dezember 2012)

Oh, danke. Und ja, das war es. Wie man sieht, viereinhalb Jahre her, hier dann mal etwas Neueres von mir:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist nur abfotografiert, weil ich keinen Scanner hab zur Zeit, aber an sich sieht man's ja trotzdem.


----------



## rei (13. Dezember 2012)

echt schöne bilder^^

hier ist eines von mir passend zur jahreszeit. Das erste habe ich augrund eines wunsches eines freundes gezeichnet

hat im ganzen 5 stunden gedauert. 

Für das zweite hab ich nicht ganz so lange gebraucht.

ich hoffe es gefällt euch




lg rei


----------



## stefanru (14. Dezember 2012)

nette bilder @ rei


----------



## safarbi (25. Januar 2013)

schöne Bilder. Besonders gut gefällt mir deins *Schneemaus*. Die Ablichtung/ Foto wirkt zwar nicht sonderlich gut, aber man erkennt deutlich die Outlines und vor allem das schöne Schattenspiel. 

*Rei*, deine Bilder sind echt sauber und schön anzusehen. =) Die Weihnachtslady schaut aber nicht ganz "Merry". ^^

*Beckenblockade* die Augen von der jungen Frau sehen richtig toll aus. Der Rest des Bildes wirt etwas dünn, es wirkt unfertig. Ein paar mehr Striche, etwas mehr Schatten/ Kontrast wertet das Bild sicher ungemein auf. =)  Hast du alles mit Bleistift oder Graphit gezeichnet?


----------



## Alux (23. März 2013)

Ich seh schon , ich muss demnächst mal mein Zeugs fotographieren und rein hier^^
Aber kurz ne andere Frage, hab gelesen zur Reinigung von Tusche Federn kann man die in Alkohol einlegen, weis zufällig wer welche Art von Alkohol?


----------



## liddgege123 (26. Juni 2013)

Die Feder sieht gut aus. jupp, die Feder gefällt mir auch gut.Ich liebe diese Website http://www.mmowalmart.com wollte die gleiche


----------



## SMBaddabum (13. Juli 2013)

paar nette sachen hier


----------



## DuftPunk (22. März 2015)

Ich find das Portrait soweit ganz hübsch, aber du müsstest den rechten Mundwinkel korrigieren


----------

